# How you do your WC? straight off the tap or prep in bucket?



## compuatic (Mar 29, 2012)

*How you do your water change?*​
Method A813.56%Method B3254.24%Method C1932.20%


----------



## compuatic (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,
How do you do your water change?

Method A:
1. Fill container with cold water.
2. Add prime or other water treatment.
3. Add heater and let water sit until it comes up to temp.
4. Siphon old tank water.
5. Add new water.

Method B:
1. Siphon old tank water.
2. Add prime directly to tank.
3. Fill tank back up straight from the tap, adjusting temp using the cold and hot water knobs.

Method C:
1. Siphon old tank water.
2. Fill tank back up straight from the tap, adjusting temp using the cold and hot water knobs.
3. Add prime directly to tank.

If you do method B or C please list whether you dose for the whole tank volume or just the added new water. How long have you done whatever method and have you had any sort of problems. i.e. fish dying? algae blooms? level spikes? etc.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

I use method B, no troubles now for two years of doing it to my 130 gallon tank. Before that, 20 years of no problems on various tanks, both tropical and coldwater. I dose only for the replacement water.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Method B


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I fill bucket with water to temp then dechlor then add to tank


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I use method D. Moved to the country and use well water.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: *"C"* adjust the temp to close & dose for the full 125g cause W/C's are usually between 75/85%. near 7/8 yrs now w/ no casualties due to the method. "T"


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

I do this:

Method : 
1. Siphon old tank water. 
2. Fill garbage can on wheels from tap, adjusting temp using the cold and hot water knobs
3. Add prime to water in the can 
4. Fill tank back up straight from the garbage can.

none of my faucets will work with a python


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty much method d above although it is done with bucket brigade style. I set the faucet to temp with a thermometer in the bucket, add my buffer while filling. Add dechlorinator when full, make sure everything is dissolved, dump in the tank and repeat. I leave the faucet run to keep the temp consistent and work quickly.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Method B, for about 20 years on all tanks - I add only enough conditioner for the new water volume. Then the salts n stuff get added towards the end of the changes.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Method B and I only add dechlorinator for the volume of water I replace. Never had the first problem doing it this way.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Method: B

I only dosed Amquel to the amount of gallons of water removed not the whole tank. No reason to dose for the whole tank, also it's not common knowledge but almost all these products lower oxygen levels for at least an hour or more during their process of working.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I kinda do a combo of B and C. I use a Python setup so I suck out the old water then adjust the water temp with the hot/cold lever and pump the new water back in. I usually put enough Prime to treat the entire tank but I put about half in when I first start pumping the water in then the other half after it's been filled up. Been doing it like that for about 10 years.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

B
- siphon poop then remove water by FX5 purge valve
- add Prime
- refill by tap via garden hose


----------



## jkcichlid (Mar 15, 2012)

Havent used any prime for 10 years. No chlorine or chloramine in our municipal water


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Pretty much method d above although it is done with bucket brigade style. I set the faucet to temp with a thermometer in the bucket, add my buffer while filling. Add dechlorinator when full, make sure everything is dissolved, dump in the tank and repeat. I leave the faucet run to keep the temp consistent and work quickly.


I do it the same way, except I don't leave the water running and I don't work very quickly :lol:


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 16, 2005)

Method "C" but I do not add any conditioners to the water due to my water supply is from our well.


----------



## willfig (Apr 16, 2012)

i usually siphon water,dump it. add declorinator to bucket then fill bucket with tap water. add water to tank.i havent had any problem with this method.


----------



## ilroost (Aug 21, 2011)

well water here also, take out old water, fill bucket with warm water then add


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Method B: I use enough prime for the entire tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

jmelnek said:


> Method "C" but I do not add any conditioners to the water due to my water supply is from our well.


Ditto


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

DrgRcr said:


> jmelnek said:
> 
> 
> > Method "C" but I do not add any conditioners to the water due to my water supply is from our well.
> ...


I do the same :fish:


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

It would be great to hear from people with particularly sensitive fish...

Anyone?


----------



## edshern (Nov 1, 2011)

I use python & tap water for water change. I have been known to turn my back, just for one minute, and overflow water all over 
So, For those who use python to fill their tank, do you use any mechanical method to prevent an overflow? If so, please let me know before my wife kills me.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I basically just siphon out the old water. Fill bucket up with tap water and put in the conditioner and dump it into the tank, never had a problem with this at all.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't want chlorinated water to fall onto my rock and kill the bacteria, and I don't want my fish to get 'second hand chlorine', that hasn't been removed yet. So I refill from a barrel of dechlorinated water using a pondmaster pump.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

with my 10gals, i just add water from tap adjusting temp w/ knobs then adding treatment for replacement ..

however with my 55gal, im going to looking doing a Garbage 20gal Garbage can pump out/in setup *** been toying with...

pump old water out,

add new water to can, treat heat, and pump water in to tank... instead of doing it the old Water Jug Runs from one side the house to the other..


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Me, I have 2 tanks, one with mbunas, hardy and fisty, I use method B. siphon water out, put enough prime for the whole tank and add water straight from the faucet.
Second tank, tetras (different types, among them, cardinals and diamond and glow light), rams and 3 discus: (do you want more sensitive?)
I use method B also, the only difference is that I also add the buffer for the ph for the discus.
I have never had a problem this way.


----------

